# Swap Meet in Dallas, TX : March 7th



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey folks,
:woohoo:
It's official. Dallas Slot Cars will be hosting the first annual North Texas Slot Car Swap Meet on Saturday, March the 7th. 
Dallas Slot Cars features an 8 lane 155' King Track (24th scale) and a 6 lane 21st Century HO track.
www.dallasslotcars.com
:dude:
Vendor set up starts at 8 AM.
Doors open to the public at 9 AM.
Swap Meet runs from 9 AM to 2 PM.
HO Races start at 3 PM.

Table space is available on a first come first serve basis so register today!
Deadline to register is February 15th.
Register via Email or by calling the number on the website.
Hope to see ya'll there! :wave:

www.dallasslotcars.com :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey guys,
Here's the registration costs. Tables are provided.

$20 for a half table, $35 for a full 8 ft table if registered by 2-15-09.

$30 for a half table walk in registration.

Admission is free so come on out and enjoy the fun!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Folks!

Here's some pics and info on Dallas Slot Cars.

The 21st Century HO track.

















The 155' King Track

























And parts for the big cars. Snacks and drinks, too.

















Plenty of work room for boxes.









There is a 60 x 22 room that the swap meet will be held in.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I haven't done much with the slot car hobby in roughly 2 years or so....BUT, I am planning to come to this show/race. A buddy of mine has perked my interest in this awesome hobby once again.....so he and I plan to road trip from the north Houston area.

Anyone know if there will be much HO stuff expected at the swap? I'm mainly into Tjet stuff (anything Tjet scale)

Will 1/32 scale cars be able to run possibly on the 1/24 King track? I've got a couple cars that I might like to take a couple laps with.....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yep, all scales are welcome. Lot's of stuff coming, tjet stuff too.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

TX Street Racer said:


> I haven't done much with the slot car hobby in roughly 2 years or so....BUT, I am planning to come to this show/race. A buddy of mine has perked my interest in this awesome hobby once again.....so he and I plan to road trip from the north Houston area.
> 
> Anyone know if there will be much HO stuff expected at the swap? I'm mainly into Tjet stuff (anything Tjet scale)
> 
> Will 1/32 scale cars be able to run possibly on the 1/24 King track? I've got a couple cars that I might like to take a couple laps with.....


I am bringing H.O. stuff, but not really anything rare, just looking to do some trading, buying and playing.
Russell


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> I am bringing H.O. stuff, but not really anything rare, just looking to do some trading, buying and playing.
> Russell


Yeah, I'm not a hardcore collector or looking for anything rare.....I like running all of my slots and customs.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I'm hoping to see all kinds of HO stuff, no matter what it is. So much seen only in pictures. Plenty in the project box to source parts for or trade, or similar cars in the case that could be swapped for something "new".....

Hey Hilltopper, do the boys in the shop plan to hit the road?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tables are already filling up!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tables are already filling up!!!



That's great! Can you post some of the vendors/lines we might expect to see?


On chat last night I was hunting for some odds and ends - tires and all. I'd rather not buy $4 worth of tires and double the price with postage if I can wait for the show. Rolling my spare change now in anticipation LOL.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> On chat last night I was hunting for some odds and ends - tires and all. I'd rather not buy $4 worth of tires and double the price with postage if I can wait for the show.


Yeah, I agree! I love odds and ends......especially when I do customize slots from time to time. My 1:1 truck project is eating away hard at my hobby funds....but I'll be rolling some coins to spend also...:woohoo:

It'll also be nice to meet some more fellow Hobbytalk slot car freaks


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Cool, can't wait to see you guys there!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Little over thirty days til March 7th!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Little over a month away! We'll have a FRAY race on the HO track at 4pm and a Tyco 440x2 race after that. Come on out and join the fun!

Rich


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Rich, Could you see if they have a vendor line yet? Lot of guys are willing to come but they want to see something for their effort. Only one I know is Dan so I have been unable to answer any questions.. who has been invited? who has replied? things we need to know lol.. give the guys in driving distance some incentive to get here. I don't think personal face to face abuse from me is going to cut it in these tough economic times..lol...Appreciate anything you can find out.


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes Coach, times are tough, and it seems hard or impossible to get the guys from the north down here. I don't have the list, so I don't know the official lineup. I know they have sold some tables, and there are some local ond not so local guys coming. 

I'll be there.
Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A little over two weeks folks!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, this coming Saturday is the show!!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Counting the days!!!!! ..4....3.....uh 43! 
It's Saturday!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*2-days*

Just wanted to beat Rich to this..lol.. so who besides Rich do I get to insult and torment tomorrow anyone goning to make it from here? shoul dbe fun carol and I should be down early..


----------



## DallasSlotCars (Aug 3, 2008)

*Wow*

I can't believe the number of phone calls in the last few days asking questions about the swap meet.

It seems like attendance is going to be great.

See you Saturday!

Shontel


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Tomorrow.....a once in a lifetime event.. He stands above nations, he will leads us back to prosperity.. he will do away with wastefull spending and will cut all earmarks.. well the last guy lied so stop by tomorrow and I will abuse you in person.. COach! the Real new world President.. lead by example spend spend spend and when it runs out blame myself.. but its gonna be fun hey spanky!


Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Big Fun in big D*

Carol and I had a blast this morning got some killer deals and got to chat slots with a lot of other slot heads.. Worth the trip you bet guys. that hall was filled with Ho Cars some vendors couldn't even get them all out. picked up a couple of trevco cars 5 nos tjets and a couple of slimline's. 6 new MM bodies. couple of vintage RC Porsche's ( ya can never have to many). bunch of parts for those who debated the trip this year, do not and I stress DO NOT miss next year's its a slotaholics nectar.. thanks to Dallas North Slot Cars for putting the invite out for us all to gather.. it was awesome.. ( I will post pics in a bit notice its Carol running the Wing car not me or Rich.. i did get to see Rich's $500.00 wing car up close and meet the shirtless wonder lol.

Coach! broke and happy....Who Hoo Slot Car meet!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)




----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

What a day folks. So many new people. I just got in from dinner and am wore plum out. 
I gotta get some rest. I'll post some pics tomorrow at precisely 9:18 AM.

Rich
Don't forget to turn your clocks back.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> What a day folks. So many new people. ...
> Don't forget to turn your clocks back.


Cool! Then we'll be *two* hours behind. :wave: 
But I can see why you'd want two extra hours of sleep - you were looking bushed when I left the meet, and I know that organizing these things take more hours of work than anyone imagines, much of it the night before. Thanks for putting in that time and effort so the rest of us can have fun.

It was great meeting and talking with you. I was sorry I got there too late to get abused by Coach, and missed much of the spiffy merchandise, but it was still worth the trip. 

Sleep in, this morning - you richly deserve it.

-- D


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*How it went.*

So, we had a blast, and so did Dallas Slot Cars. Plans are already in the works for another show in September, so if you missed this one, make plans for September! As promised, more pics.

Larry and I shared a table.









This was my set up.









Right off the bat, at 9AM, the crowd started coming in.









Russ brought a small part of his collection from West Texas.









Dan was unboxing rare stuff all day long.









I didn't think to get a picture of everyone's set up. I can do that next time.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Stuff.*

Here's a peek at some of the stuff there.

I bet Randy would like this one.


















Are these F1 or Indy?

























This one would make a great sprint car!









Speaking of sprint cars...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Sprays by Mac.*

These are some great HO lexans painted by Mac. 
































































Mac is on Dallas Slot Cars here... http://dallasslotcars.com/spraysbymac.html 

and on the web here... http://www.spraysbymac.com/


----------



## gopher (Jul 17, 2008)

the swap meet was great. Dallas Slot Cars is the greatest slot car race shop ever. The Howards do it right..


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I had a great time there. Everyone was great, I only wish I live closer...no, I wish ya'll lived closer. It was a lot of fun, and is great to put names with faces. I think I will be bringing some friends up that way to do some racing every once in a while.
Russell


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Just saw the pictures.Looks like you had a good time.I already sent an email to mac for a couple of 55 Chevy paint jobs. Tom


----------

